# Forum General General Discussion  Ten Things Americans Don't Know About America

## Deborski

10 Things Most Americans Don’t Know About America | Thought Catalog 
Интересная статья!

----------


## maxmixiv

Спасибо! 
Но что значит "We’re entitled"?

----------


## Deborski

> Спасибо! 
> Но что значит "We’re entitled"?

 
Это значит, что ты думаешь что все тебе должны, как будто ты важнее чем другие.  Понятно?

----------


## maxmixiv

> Это значит, что ты думаешь что все тебе должен, как если ты важнее чем другие.  Понятно?

 Ага...Из словаря я этого не мог понять. Тогда "пуп земли", наверное, подойдёт. Про одного конкретного человека, который много о себе мнит, мы говорим: "он думает, что он - пуп земли". 
Также можно назвать его и д'Артаньяном из ставшего популярным "неприличного" анекдота  Ох, лол! &mdash; В гостях у Бароши.
У нас тут, кстати, много россиян-д'Артаньянов на форуме.  ::   Маленько надо исправить:
все тебе долж*ны*, как *будто* ты важнее чем другие (или: важнее других/остальных)

----------


## Paul G.

"1. FEW PEOPLE ARE IMPRESSED BY US" 
By the way, Deborah, that American guy we met in Cyprus didn't know what a water pipe (hookah) is. He's about 50 years old American man (game designer, so his profession implies some intellectual level), but this adult guy didn't know an elementary thing (even if you don't know what it exactly is, you could see it on the pictures etc). 
So, me and my friends were very "impressed by US", honestly. If you want to get a cultural shock, meet an American.  ::

----------


## DrBaldhead

> У нас тут, кстати, много россиян-д'Артаньянов на форуме.

 Тысяча чертей, да что вы говорите, сударь!  ::  
---
I'd like translate this article for my blog. Not if I would really agree with the author, just for the practice.

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

> Тысяча чертей, да что вы говорите, сударь!  
> ---
> I'd like translate this article for my blog. Not if I would really agree with the author, just for the practice.

 Exactly. I'm not completely agree with the author too, he just indulged and descant everything. If you see every country in this aspect, nowhere is perfect.    

> "1. FEW PEOPLE ARE IMPRESSED BY US" 
> By the way, Deborah, that American guy we met in Cyprus didn't know what a water pipe (hookah) is. He's about 50 years old American man (game designer, so his profession implies some intellectual level), but this adult guy didn't know an elementary thing (even if you don't know what it exactly is, you could see it on the pictures etc). 
> So, me and my friends were very "impressed by US", honestly. If you want to get a cultural shock, meet an American.

 Paul i think you should not judge a "whole" nation by one particular person. It just sounds a bit prude.
Not to mention that many 'other' things could have happened for this misunderstanding. (Maybe you didn't understand eachother fully because of different accents, maybe he wanted to Joke and Etc...)

----------


## Eric C.

That guy is apparently not a patriot, is he Obama's voter? =)) 
I just wonder when he says it's not true "we are the world's leader", does he even realize that the English language is out there as international language #1 NOT because of the U.K.? As simple as that  ::

----------


## Eric C.

> "1. FEW PEOPLE ARE IMPRESSED BY US" 
> By the way, Deborah, that American guy we met in Cyprus didn't know what a water pipe (hookah) is. He's about 50 years old American man (game designer, so his profession implies some intellectual level), but this adult guy didn't know an elementary thing (even if you don't know what it exactly is, you could see it on the pictures etc). 
> So, me and my friends were very "impressed by US", honestly. If you want to get a cultural shock, meet an American.

 Guess what Paul, the level of intellect, or IQ,  means your ability to operate with the static knowledge you have, to process it effectively... It doesn't mean the amount of static knowledge you have; you know how a genius is different to a moron? They may just know the same sets of facts, but a moron won't be able to use them for anything while the genius will use them to generate some brilliant ideas or make some genius discoveries. 
As for that guy, him not knowing what that thing is does not demean his intellectual abilities in any way, and besides, given his profession, one would doubt he needs that particular knowledge in the first place.

----------


## Seraph

> Спасибо! 
> Но что значит "We’re entitled"?

  Просто значит "Иметь права".  
Но верно есть увиливание или уклончивость.  Политический язык  как выше.

----------


## Полуношник

> That guy is apparently not a patriot, is he Obama's voter? =)) 
> I just wonder when he says it's not true "we are the world's leader", does he even realize that the English language is out there as international language #1 NOT because of the U.K.? As simple as that

 English is the international language because North America was a colony of the U.K.  ::

----------


## Eric C.

> English is the international language because North America was a colony of the U.K.

 But it wasn't even close to the status it has now while America was an English colony; now, there are over 300 million native English speakers worldwide, and 1.8 billion people who can speak it; the number of people who can speak it is 5.5 times higher than the number of native speakers; no else language can compete with these numbers; now, do you think it was British guys who we should thank for that? =))

----------


## Deborski

I disagree with you, Eric!  I think that criticism is the highest form of patriotism!  Do not mistake patriotism, for nationalism.  To blindly salute our flag and blab about how we are "the greatest country in the world" is Nationalism.  Not to mention, just stupid.  America DOES have some problems and it is high time we start accepting that, because in order to make things better we must first acknowledge that we have problems in the first place! 
Just yesterday some idiot American made a "joke" to me about how "people are standing in line in Moscow to buy bread."  When I corrected him and told him that actually Moscow has a higher standard of living than New York City, he got angry and called me a commie!  These kinds of ignorant attitudes are really not helping our image.

----------


## Eric C.

> Just yesterday some idiot American made a "joke" to me about how "people are standing in line in Moscow to buy bread."  When I corrected him and told him that actually Moscow has a higher standard of living than New York City, he got angry and called me a commie!  These kinds of ignorant attitudes are really not helping our image.

 Did you ask him to specify the time first? Coz it HAS happened there  ::

----------


## Eric C.

> I disagree with you, Eric!  I think that criticism is the highest form of patriotism!  Do not mistake patriotism, for nationalism.  To blindly salute our flag and blab about how we are "the greatest country in the world" is Nationalism.  Not to mention, just stupid.  America DOES have some problems and it is high time we start accepting that, because in order to make things better we must first acknowledge that we have problems in the first place!.

 I would accept one mentioning some real problems and possible solutions for them, but that "you're nothing so shut up" attitude isn't what I'm really fond of.

----------


## Deborski

> Did you ask him to specify the time first? Coz it HAS happened there

 He was talking about NOW -_- 
And, sure it happened, but what western media also forgets to note is that people were given rationing coupons (талёны) - which I also received when I lived there...

----------


## Deborski

> I would accept one mentioning some real problems and possible solutions for them, but that "you're nothing so shut up" attitude isn't what I'm really fond of.

 Funny, that wasn't what I got from the article at all!  I saw a more-than-deserved smack-down of arrogant yet ignorant people who have deserved it for a long, long time!

----------


## Eric C.

> He was talking about NOW -_- 
> And, sure it happened, but what western media also forgets to note is that people were given rationing coupons (талёны) - which I also received when I lived there...

 But they only made things worse coz you had to have both money and those coupons to buy anything; you couldn't buy stuff just for bills; that was truly insane!

----------


## Paul G.

> no else language can compete with these numbers; now, do you think it was British guys who we should thank for that? =))

 Eric, do you know what the UK is (were)?

----------


## Eric C.

> Eric, do you know what the UK is (were)?

 A state consisting of Britain (which in turn consists of England, Scotland and Wales) & part of Ireland (which is called "Northern Ireland); used to have colonies all over the world in the past, the largest of which were part of the modern territory of the U.S. and India; (I may seem a bit arrogant, but I'm not ignorant  :: ) 
So?...

----------


## Paul G.

> Guess what Paul, the level of intellect, or IQ,  means your ability to operate with the static knowledge you have, to process it effectively...

 That's amazing. Eric, don't you know that I'm not a native English speaker? Did it surprise you? In Russian we have different words for that. "Intellectual" includes both terms: static knowledge and abilities.
As you couldn't guess, it explains everything. Also your ability to operate with that.   

> As for that guy, him not knowing what that thing is does not demean his intellectual abilities in any way, and besides, given his profession, one would doubt he needs that particular knowledge in the first place.

 That's a typical point of the ignorant American person, who wants to justify his ignorance. If you can't find Europe on the map or don't know what a water pipe is, it just means that you're an ignorant person, that's all. It has nothing to do with "particular knowledge", because it is NOT particular. It's just knowledge which everyone must know.

----------


## Paul G.

> So?...

 "So", it just means that English language was an official language of the empire. The US has nothing to do with that. The US only supports this trend.

----------


## Eric C.

> That's amazing. Eric, don't you know that I'm not a native English speaker? Did it surprise you? In Russian we have different words for that. "Intellectual" includes both terms: static knowledge and abilities.
> As you couldn't guess, it explains everything. Also your ability to operate with that.

 Numbers of Russians would disagree with you, Paul. They call static knowledge "фактические знания", and the level of intellect "интеллект" or "уровень интеллекта", and both terms mean pretty much the same that the English ones do. Am I wrong?

----------


## Eric C.

> "So", it just means that English language was an official language of the empire. The US has nothing to do with that. The US only supports this trend.

 There are plenty of countries that are not colonies of any empire, and in fact have never had anything to do with the British empire, and where almost everyone speaks fluent English now; and it wasn't this way in the time of the British empire. What do you think of that? Who/what made them speak the language? =))

----------


## Throbert McGee

> By the way, Deborah, that American guy we met in Cyprus didn't know what a water pipe (hookah) is.

 Do you mean that he *heard* the terms "hookah" or "nargile" or "water pipe" and he didn't know what kind of object was described by the terms? 
Or do you mean that he *saw* a hookah and thought it was a marijuana bong, rather than a pipe that's generally used for tobacco? 
Or do you mean that he saw a hookah and thought it was a vase for flowers (i.e., he had no idea that it was used for smoking something or other)? 
These are three very different levels of ignorance!

----------


## Deborski

> But they only made things worse coz you had to have both money and those coupons to buy anything; you couldn't buy stuff just for bills; that was truly insane!

 Eric, huh?  I don't follow your reasoning at all.  
Personally I think the rationing coupons were a huge help to people who otherwise had no money and no way to eat.
Maybe the US government should give талёны to all of our unemployed people?  No, that would never happen in 'Merca.

----------


## Deborski

> Do you mean that he *heard* the terms "hookah" or "nargile" or "water pipe" and he didn't know what kind of object was described by the terms? 
> Or do you mean that he *saw* a hookah and thought it was a marijuana bong, rather than a pipe that's generally used for tobacco? 
> Or do you mean that he saw a hookah and thought it was a vase for flowers (i.e., he had no idea that it was used for smoking something or other)? 
> These are three very different levels of ignorance!

 I know what a hookah is, but only because I eat middle eastern food.  I also know what a bong is, and that it is not the same thing as a hookah.
But I wouldn't assume someone is completely ignorant just because they don't know what a hookah is. 
The kind of ignorance that really bothers me, is the kind like I mentioned previously, the guy who thinks people in Moscow, Russia are STILL standing in line to buy bread.  That is a clear sign of someone who has been propagandized their entire life, and not only doesn't QUESTION the propaganda, but insists even when confronted with REALITY, that the propaganda is STILL TRUE.

----------


## Eric C.

> Eric, huh?  I don't follow your reasoning at all.  
> Personally I think the rationing coupons were a huge help to people who otherwise had no money and no way to eat.
> Maybe the US government should give талёны to all of our unemployed people?  No, that would never happen in 'Merca.

 I was told by ppl from that area that those "талоны" were issued to make sure ppl wouldn't exceed their rations; when buying anything, one had to give the seller money AND a "талон"; the reason for that was that the amount of food inside the country was very limited, and the amount of cash was much huger, and they just couldn't let ppl buy what they wanted for their cash... So, do you still think it was a good thing? Or maybe you think the person who told me that lied?

----------


## Paul G.

> Am I wrong?

 Of course, you are wrong. All depend on context. "Intellectual" means not only abilities, but rich knowledge too. In Russian you can't call "intellectual" a person, who doesn't know, for example, the history of the UK (I mean elementary facts about it) and so on. Only if you want to make fun of him. Although this person can be professional. Like a "professional plumber", for instance. Also in Russian "intellectual" often implies an "erudite person".

----------


## Paul G.

> There are plenty of countries that are not colonies of any empire, and in fact have never had anything to do with the British empire, and where almost everyone speaks fluent English now; and it wasn't this way in the time of the British empire. What do you think of that? Who/what made them speak the language? =))

 You should call these countries. I don't know any of them. Yes, some people in the world know English very well. But if you have ever had a conversation with a citizen of those states, you could notice that they have a very poor English, sometimes even worse than I have now. 
About numbers. 
Eric wrote: "But it wasn't even close to the status it has now while America was an English colony; now, there are over 300 million native English speakers worldwide, and 1.8 billion people who can speak it; the number of people who can speak it is 5.5 times higher than the number of native speakers; no else language can compete with these numbers; now, do you think it was British guys who we should thank for that? =))" 
The real facts: Commonwealth of Nations, a voluntary association of 54 countries founded by the UK, unites 1.8 billion people who can speak English. Look, the same number here (1.8 ) and the same is there (1.8 ).
Yes, Commonwealth corresponds to the empire in general. But who can tell that the UK have nothing to do with the expansion of English language (even today)? Especially after we found out the facts you must know, Eric, since you are trying to live among the English-speaking people.

----------


## Deborski

> I was told by ppl from that area that those "талоны" were issued to make sure ppl wouldn't exceed their rations; when buying anything, one had to give the seller money AND a "талон"; the reason for that was that the amount of food inside the country was very limited, and the amount of cash was much huger, and they just couldn't let ppl buy what they wanted for their cash... So, do you still think it was a good thing? Or maybe you think the person who told me that lied?

 I have no idea what your friend told you, or what you understood of what your friend told you.
All I do know is my own experience.  I LIVED there and received the coupons, and I don't remember having to also spend money.  I thought it was cool that even those of us who were employed received them, as a sort of protection so we would not run out of food!  So, yeah, I think it was a very good thing.

----------


## Lampada

> ... since you are trying to live among the English-speaking people.

 It's not right to say it. Sounds personal.

----------


## Eric C.

> I have no idea what your friend told you, or what you understood of what your friend told you.
> All I do know is my own experience.  I LIVED there and received the coupons, and I don't remember having to also spend money.  I thought it was cool that even those of us who were employed received them, as a sort of protection so we would not run out of food!  So, yeah, I think it was a very good thing.

 As you put it, I think it was a good thing too... It's just I heard a different story; but the commie empire was big, so who knows, maybe both stories are true  ::

----------


## Deborski

> As you put it, I think it was a good thing too... It's just I heard a different story; but the commie empire was big, so who knows, maybe both stories are true

 The 'Mercan empire is getting pretty damn big too.

----------


## maxmixiv

*Eric C.* 
Indeed, талоны сould come in various flavours.
I remember only "талоны на водку" (it was 1991 or 1992, I think).
People had to provide both талон and cash to buy vodka, and queues were long. Even citizens who did not drink alcohol stood in those queues. Just for the case  ::  
They were saying that vodka is a new "universal currency". I always stared with amazement at them while passing by (queues were outside the shop). 
More attractive alternative was to sell Талоны to comrades who needed more than a couple of bottles per month.

----------


## Deborski

> *Eric C.* 
> Indeed, талоны сould come in various flavours.
> I remember only "талоны на водку" (it was 1991 or 1992, I think).
> People had to provide both талон and cash to buy vodka, and queues were long. Even citizens who did not drink alcohol stood in those queues. Just for the case  
> They were saying that vodka is a new "universal currency". I always stared with amazement at them while passing by (queues were outside the shop). 
> More attractive alternative was to sell Талоны to comrades who needed more than a couple of bottles per month.

 LOL Maybe I should have sold mine?  I bought most of my vodka at the little kiosks near the metro exits (black market I guess) and didn't even use my талони >.<

----------


## Matthew.T

Reading these posts I see there is no shortage for arguments concerning foreign affairs.  ::  Personally, I don't think the article was all that great. A lot of good observations were brought up, but in the end, that is all they are. Having one person speak on behalf of an entire country regarding cultural upbringing, traditions, and social perspective is ridiculous. I guess that is why the article posted was just a random person's blog entry instead of in a prestigious journal. Many of the "facts" presented were skewed which causes more bias than needed. At the same time, I would say many of the author's observations hold some merit of truth. These same observations could be applied to other countries besides the United States. It is hard to discern whether the author is actually trying to address certain flaws about the U.S. or pointing out those flaws with the attempt to  "fit in" or "gain approval" from other cultures. Of course, this is just my opinion from the "sheltered" life that I supposedly live in.  
Also, I think the word ignorance is sometimes mistaken for stupidity. Stupidity being the lack of intelligence/reason while ignorance refers to simply being unaware of something which I think was the case with the Hookah incident stated above. However, As the saying goes: "ignorance is bliss" -->(Not knowing is better than knowing and worrying).  ::

----------


## maxmixiv

*Matthew.T*
Золотые слова! Меньше знаешь - крепче спишь!

----------


## Doomer

> "1. FEW PEOPLE ARE IMPRESSED BY US" 
> By the way, Deborah, that American guy we met in Cyprus didn't know what a water pipe (hookah) is. He's about 50 years old American man (game designer, so his profession implies some intellectual level), but this adult guy didn't know an elementary thing (even if you don't know what it exactly is, you could see it on the pictures etc). 
> So, me and my friends were very "impressed by US", honestly. If you want to get a cultural shock, meet an American.

 Yeah, I remember reaction of many Russian people when they see a garbage disposal for the first time. I'm sure some Americans would tell "those dumb Russians don't even know what a garbage disposal is"
Bottom line is: I wouldn't be so fond of your superiority Paul, if I were you

----------


## Paul G.

> Bottom line is: I wouldn't be so fond of your superiority Paul, if I were you

 Fortunately, you are not me and I have nothing to do with you. You deliberately mix the things up, such as a common cultural stuff and a peculiar technical thing.
Anyway, I know what a garbage disposal is, I have seen it in the movies. So you've lost again, man.

----------


## Doomer

> Fortunately, you are not me and I have nothing to do with you. You deliberately mix the things up, such as a common cultural stuff and a peculiar technical thing.

 I don't believe a hookah is a common cultural thing. Far less common than a garbage disposal in the US, I dare say  ::    

> Anyway, I know what a garbage disposal is, I have seen it in the movies. So you've lost again, man.

 I'm sure many Americans know what the hookah is but you chose to judge others based on the person who doesn't know  ::  In this case your self-praising post seems like a double standard to me  ::

----------


## Chemist12

That article was highly amusing. Welcome to reality America.

----------


## Yulia65

I have always found it quite funny, a a bit contradictory, how my people from the former Soviet Union, on the one hand, criticize the USA all the time and pretty much for everything, and on the other hand, love to make friends with Asmericans, watch American movies, wear American base-ball hats, play baseball, eat at Subway and McDonalds - and dream about winning a green card, or moving to the USA! 
My dear Russian-speaking friends, when roads and bathrooms (туалеты) in the post-Soviet countries become as good as in the USA, or better, then feel free to criticize the IQ of Americans.

----------


## Deborski

> I have always found it quite funny, a a bit contradictory, how my people from the former Soviet Union, on the one hand, criticize the USA all the time and pretty much for everything, and on the other hand, love to make friends with Asmericans, watch American movies, wear American base-ball hats, play baseball, eat at Subway and McDonalds - and dream about winning a green card, or moving to the USA! 
> My dear Russian-speaking friends, when roads and bathrooms (туалеты) in the post-Soviet countries become as good as in the USA, or better, then feel free to criticize the IQ of Americans.

 
Actually most of the Russians were standing up for America, while I (an American citizen) was criticizing it LOL )))  Paul G. being the obvious exception ))

----------


## Yulia65

I also would like to ask those of you who think that all Americans are illiterate hill-billies: 
- Are all your General Chat  buddies here in MR from the USA illiterate and unable to think? 
(Then why would they even bother to learn Russian? some of them speak two or nore foreign languages!) 
- If they are,  then why do you keep chatting with these miserable Americans who are way down below your IQ? And why is it that American members at MR get  more attention and feedback  to their posts and QQ than, say, people from Iraq, or India, or Kazakhstan?  
- If hey are not, then why sweep generalizations and reduce all to the same level ? 
I find many Americans ( just as many Russians) - in real life and here, at MR, - quite intelligent, well-educated and versatile people who reflect THE BEST of their nations and cultures. I also find some, on both sides, who, regretfully, reflect THE WORST (arrogance, chauvinism,  foul language, absence of respect for those around etc.) whether they realize it or not.  
So let us be wise in recognizing the strengths of each other, and merciful to the weaknesses of each other. 
Treat others as you would like to be treated.

----------


## Deborski

> I also would like to ask those of you who think that all Americans are illiterate hill-billies: 
> - Are all your General Chat  buddies here in MR from the USA illiterate and unable to think? 
> (Then why would they even bother to learn Russian? some of them speak two or nore foreign languages!) 
> - If they are,  then why do you keep chatting with these miserable Americans who are way down below your IQ? And why is it that American members at MR get  more attention and feedback  to their posts and QQ than, say, people from Iraq, or India, or Kazakhstan?  
> - If hey are not, then why sweep generalizations and reduce all to the same level ? 
> I find many Americans ( just as many Russians) - in real life and here, at MR, - quite intelligent, well-educated and versatile people who reflect THE BEST of their nations and cultures. I also find some, on both sides, who, regretfully, reflect THE WORST (arrogance, chauvinism,  foul language, absence of respect for those around etc.) whether they realize it or not.  
> So let us be wise in recognizing the strengths of each other, and merciful to the weaknesses of each other. 
> Treat others as you would like to be treated.

 
Yulia, lighten up )))))  It was meant to be a humorous rant!  None of the Russians was ripping on the USA (except Pasha, but we all know about him).  But frankly, America *is* doing some really stupid things, and as a citizen of the US I feel it's my patriotic duty to speak out against it.  Syria for example.  Big mistake.

----------


## maxmixiv

> America *is* doing some really stupid things

 Exactly. So many things, that they all have not be covered in South Park episodes so far.
America is magnificient without doubt, but I can see some disproportion between "things for body" and "things for soul". 
We could discuss Russia's problems in an adjacent thread, but it's dark era in my country so there will be no balsam neither for Russian body nor for Russian soul. And yes, bathrooms (туалеты) are worse than ever. 
Pleasant people live everywhere  :: 
But still... no, never heard of anybody willing to leave for America. Only for Germany, Finland, Korea, France, Canada, Australia, couple of other countries and "to somewhere" (как в КВНовской шутке - "Бразильский бы выучил только за то, что надо ж куда-нибудь ехать")

----------


## Lampada

> ...But still... no, never heard of anybody willing to leave for America. Only for Germany, Finland, Korea, France, Canada, Australia, couple of other countries and "to somewhere" (как в КВНовской шутке - "Бразильский бы выучил только за то, что надо ж куда-нибудь ехать")

 Может быть, но *только в США* наши дети (да вообще все дети) - стопроцентные американцы, включая тех, кто родился в России и тех, кто говорит с небольшим акцентом. Они даже не поймут, что есть разница между ними и нашими детьми во Франции, Германии и др.  Не знаю, но думаю, что там не так просто считать себя, например, немцем, французом, финном и т.п. 
Когда-то спросила сына, кем он себя чувствует:  евреем или болгарином.  Посмотрел на меня с сомнением: 'Мам, американцем".

----------


## Deborski

> Exactly. So many things, that they all have not be covered in South Park episodes so far.

 Hehehe,  I love South Park!    

> And yes, bathrooms (туалеты) are worse than ever.

 Oh yeah, I have memories of your toilets that I would like to forget but the impression they made on me was indelible.  LOL

----------


## maxmixiv

> Когда-то спросила сына, кем он себя чувствует: евреем или болгарином. Посмотрел на меня с сомнением: 'Мам, американцем".

 Ну это глубоко правильно, конечно. 
P.S. Так вот откуда смешные картинки с болгарскими надписями  ::

----------


## CoffeeCup

> I have always found it quite funny, a a bit contradictory, how my people from the former Soviet Union, on the one hand, criticize the USA all the time and pretty much for everything, and on the other hand, love to make friends with Asmericans, watch American movies, wear American base-ball hats, play baseball, eat at Subway and McDonalds - and dream about winning a green card, or moving to the USA! 
> My dear Russian-speaking friends, when roads and bathrooms (туалеты) in the post-Soviet countries become as good as in the USA, or better, then feel free to criticize the IQ of Americans.

 I can't say for sure, maybe I live some extremely weird way but when I make friends I consider the person as being the person her/himself but not an average US (or other country) person or a representative of the US (or other country) government. I can have different attitude to different persons from the same country. I even can have different attitude to different issues of the same government. 
And just for your information there is still life in Russia: people live here, go to work, love each other and rise children, and do other "life things". I can assure you that not all Russians stand in line to win a green card. It can be hard to understand but there are some people who prefer to make things better in the place where they are living than just leave it for another "better life".

----------


## capecoddah

White man guilt.
Not uncommon.

----------

